# Dubia World Cup



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Was wondering if anyone has extra tickets that they might be willing to sell , i have some firends that require 3 tickets. 

Thanks 

Sean


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

World cup of what ? Can you elaborate ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubai World Cup - horse racing...

How much can you and your friends pay - only tickets I have are 1000 AED +


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

marc said:


> Dubai World Cup - horse racing...
> 
> How much can you and your friends pay - only tickets I have are 1000 AED +



Where are the tickets for? what section?


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

Selling tickets at 900 per ticket (Apron Views)- today's price

call 050 9244264

Cheers!
Peter


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

peterdxb said:


> Selling tickets at 900 per ticket (Apron Views)- today's price
> 
> call 050 9244264
> 
> ...



Absoloute disgrace, you are obviously a ticket tout, i have no time for people like you, scum. 

For everyone else reading this topic Apron Views tickets are sold for 225dhs. 675aed profit on each ticket!! 

Next time dont be so quick to post your mobile no. on a public forum!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, i will check and come back to you...


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

SFarrell said:


> Absoloute disgrace, you are obviously a ticket tout, i have no time for people like you, scum.
> 
> For everyone else reading this topic Apron Views tickets are sold for 225dhs. 675aed profit on each ticket!!
> 
> Next time dont be so quick to post your mobile no. on a public forum!


Oh flash news for you, I'm a student doing this for a basic salary for an events company, ask around. There is no need to use demeaning words like "scum" and judge me that fast. Like the price? Take it or leave it. I already sold 6 this morning!


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

peterdxb said:


> Oh flash news for you, I'm a student doing this for a basic salary for an events company, ask around. There is no need to use demeaning words like "scum" and judge me that fast. Like the price? Take it or leave it. I already sold 6 this morning!


Come on mate, heard it all before. Care to name the events company that are selling the tickets at a huge markup then?..........im sure there are people out there eager to know, not to mention the organisers. 

Sorry if i hurt your feelings with my harsh words.........................


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

SFarrell said:


> Come on mate, heard it all before. Care to name the events company that are selling the tickets at a huge markup then?..........im sure there are people out there eager to know, not to mention the organisers.
> 
> Sorry if i hurt your feelings with my harsh words.........................


lol forgiven but not forgotten mate, you actually think the organisers don't already know such tickets are being sold at premium rates!?

Out of curiosity how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi
Hi 

Can I please have two tickets as well. I have already bought the dress hat etc and just realised like an idiot!!!! that I should have bought the tickets before and not at the gate!!!!!

Please please please can someone sell me two at a reasonable price.

thanks


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

Persian-kitty said:


> Hi
> Hi
> 
> Can I please have two tickets as well. I have already bought the dress hat etc and just realised like an idiot!!!! that I should have bought the tickets before and not at the gate!!!!!
> ...


My number is written in the thread, SMS if ur interested. Ill give you a discount but not drastic.


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

*dubai worldcup tickets*

hi everybody ,

i have 2 extras tickets for the dubai worldcup in millenium grandstand level 5, with access to the paddock lawn, food, drinks etc etc.... VERY GOOD TICKETS
if interested call me 050 50 46 250


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

jpoux said:


> hi everybody ,
> 
> i have 2 extras tickets for the dubai worldcup in millenium grandstand level 5, with access to the paddock lawn, food, drinks etc etc.... VERY GOOD TICKETS
> if interested call me 050 50 46 250


for face value??


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

Price is 2000 per ticket. Call me if you wanna make a offer


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

jpoux said:


> Price is 2000 per ticket. Call me if you wanna make a offer


face value is 1400, not interested in filling your pockets thanks


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> for face value??


The price is 2000 per ticket. Call me if you wanna make an offer. Thanks


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> for face value??


the price is 2000 per ticket...call me if you wanna make an offer. thanks


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> face value is 1400, not interested in filling your pockets thanks


it was a gift so i don t even know what is the face value...i just asked 2000 because i looked around and that's the least people are asking... if you re ready to take them for 1500 each give me a call. thanks


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

jpoux said:


> the price is 2000 per ticket...call me if you wanna make an offer. thanks


JP you can't sell that tickets, because first of all they do not sell complimentary dining tickets, your ticket is not maktoum, millennium or anything similar, someone gave it to you for free, I advise to enjoy your time and go. 

And to the lady asking for tickets, if you expect to find tickets at face value then best of luck to you. Anyone has the freedom to ask whatever price they like, if you can't afford just look somewhere else. 

PS: Apron views are one thousand dirhams now.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

peterdxb said:


> Anyone has the freedom to ask whatever price they like, if you can't afford just look somewhere else.
> 
> PS: Apron views are one thousand dirhams now.


Ticket touting is illegal in Dubai


----------



## jpoux (Mar 25, 2009)

peterdxb said:


> JP you can't sell that tickets, because first of all they do not sell complimentary dining tickets, your ticket is not maktoum, millennium or anything similar, someone gave it to you for free, I advise to enjoy your time and go.
> 
> And to the lady asking for tickets, if you expect to find tickets at face value then best of luck to you. Anyone has the freedom to ask whatever price they like, if you can't afford just look somewhere else.
> 
> PS: Apron views are one thousand dirhams now.


thanks for the info but they are selling the tickets to company...it was a gift so yes i got them for free but it's not the point...i will enjoy as i will go as well i just have 2 extras tickets that i want to sell... and my tickets are millenium grandstand level 5... 

you or your company are doing the same thing. anyone interested let me know otherwise i will give them at the entrance if i find someone to take them... so i m ready to give them for the regular price...


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

jpoux said:


> thanks for the info but they are selling the tickets to company...it was a gift so yes i got them for free but it's not the point...i will enjoy as i will go as well i just have 2 extras tickets that i want to sell... and my tickets are millenium grandstand level 5...
> 
> you or your company are doing the same thing. anyone interested let me know otherwise i will give them at the entrance if i find someone to take them... so i m ready to give them for the regular price...


Your tickets have no exact price, they're corporate hospitality, you can't price them. That's my point.

To Glasceb: so is making out, holding hands, getting drunk, driving without a seat belt. yet hmm every1 does it.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Peter who do you work for?

Is your office in Media City - Rotana Hotel - office tower?


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

peterdxb said:


> JP you can't sell that tickets, because first of all they do not sell complimentary dining tickets, your ticket is not maktoum, millennium or anything similar, someone gave it to you for free, I advise to enjoy your time and go.
> 
> And to the lady asking for tickets, if you expect to find tickets at face value then best of luck to you. Anyone has the freedom to ask whatever price they like, if you can't afford just look somewhere else.
> 
> PS: Apron views are one thousand dirhams now.




I was thinking about 5/600 per ticket max!!!! I had no idea how expensive they get. Its my first year in Dubai and this would have been my first race....guess next year I have to race myself to buy the tickets...lol

What are Apron views? 

Just out of curiosity, what happens to the tickets that people have and do not sell for the high prices being asked, would you guys not rather sell cheaper than not sell at all?


----------



## peterdxb (Mar 24, 2009)

Persian-kitty said:


> I was thinking about 5/600 per ticket max!!!! I had no idea how expensive they get. Its my first year in Dubai and this would have been my first race....guess next year I have to race myself to buy the tickets...lol
> 
> What are Apron views?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what happens to the tickets that people have and do not sell for the high prices being asked, would you guys not rather sell cheaper than not sell at all?



Apron Views Dubai World Cup Apron Views

Kitty, they always sell out 100% and even if some are left, invite friends and friends of friends... doesnt matter...

If the price goes down I will sure post it here.


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

peterdxb said:


> Apron Views Dubai World Cup Apron Views
> 
> Kitty, they always sell out 100% and even if some are left, invite friends and friends of friends... doesnt matter...
> 
> If the price goes down I will sure post it here.



Thank you, I wil check. 

However the price might go down as the weather is not looking so good and the 5 day forcast said posible rain which would be a shame.


----------

